# ONR - "Iz Nice!"



## A Fast Sloth (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I know there are countless threads about ONR going about with hundreds of posts each, but I just wanted to share that I also think its great, it took me something like about 45mins max, to wash the car with ONR, dry with microfibre cloth and then spray some Chemical Guys Pro-Detailer around and wipe off onto the car.

I must admit, some people say they use ONR sprayed on first, to save wasting the product I just sprayed some DemonShine onto the sills etc first, to soften the dirt prior to the actual wash as I guessed with the £2 asda offer it was cheeper doing this.

Does anyone else think the smell is similar to marzipan? LOL

Really impressed with the product, sure it wont replace the fun of a full going over _(well infact you could actually use ONR in place of your regular shampoo for full goings over)_ but for a quick wash etc its great!

For anyone else a bit on the fence about it, give it a blast! I'm going to be buying more!


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

I've used it in place of my regular wash since i got mine in June. I wash both my cars once a week, they never get really dirty tbh, saves loads of time and works out very cheap. Next time i'll get the biggest size. Great stuff!


----------

